# I need some advice please - raw diet meal plan



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay, so I posted about my bulk order coming this week and was wondering if the following would be okay (enough variety, etc.) for Stark's meals - this would be the majority of what I would be feeding for the next month or two.

RBM's - 
Turkey necks
Chicken backs

MM
Ground beef
Pork heart

OM
beef/chicken liver
chicken kidney

I also have Talipa (sp?) fish that I will be feeding once a week.

Any suggestions?

I am trying to buy in bulk and trying to find suppliers as well in my area who will give me deal when buying this way.

Oh I also have 1 piglet coming next week (cut up in chunks).

I have been feeding A LOT of chicken RMB, MM and OM lately as Stark was sick a while back and I kind of started over again with his meal plans.

Thanks everyone, any advice or comments welcomed!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I would just mix and match a RMB with a MM and toss in an OM and rotate. 

Some weeks my guys end up with chicken 3-4 days in a row and then turkey, pork, beef, duck, vennyor whatever the next 3-4 days. Other times they get something different just about every day. I usually mix protein sources 2-6 a day. Rayne seems to like the hodgepodge days, as long as there are no icky fishies (she can only handle canned sardines, mackerel or salmon).


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks!

That's usually what I do for his meals but I am running low on variety in my freezer until my order comes in on Wed. and Fri. of this week, so it has been a lot of chicken, pork and ground beef.

Plus, he is teething so he hasn't been eating all that great (hardly touches his RBM.

I am trying to get rabbit, venison, etc. but am having a really difficult time finding it in my area.. arg.

I am a student so I don't know many people who hunt where I can some of the meat..

Thanks again Amaruq!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Start calling around now to butcher shops. Hunting season is roughly 2-3 months away- ask early and ask often for scraps. I stockpile venny in the fall and bag the extra meat to USUALLY last me all year. I have word out to lots of "friends of friends" and co-workers who hunt with my "shopping list".


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqStart calling around now to butcher shops. Hunting season is roughly 2-3 months away- ask early and ask often for scraps. I stockpile venny in the fall and bag the extra meat to USUALLY last me all year. I have word out to lots of "friends of friends" and co-workers who hunt with my "shopping list".


<span style='font-size: 11pt'>Do you have a deep freezer to store the meats? I have only one fridge with the freezer compartment so don't have lots of room for storage.

In my research in RAW feeding, I came across this website: 
Raw Fed Dogs  
</span>


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3dogs
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AmaruqStart calling around now to butcher shops. Hunting season is roughly 2-3 months away- ask early and ask often for scraps. I stockpile venny in the fall and bag the extra meat to USUALLY last me all year. I have word out to lots of "friends of friends" and co-workers who hunt with my "shopping list".
> ...


Most of us have dedicated freezers for the dogs. You can find them fairly cheap on craigslist. Some just use their own freezers. You can save lots of $$ by buying in bulk.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, I have 2 deep freezers.

One is just a little apartment size deep freezer and another one coming tomorrow actually that is like 4 feet long (not sure how large, but large enough for my meat and more!).

They are both dedicated to the dogs and cats.. Haha.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: 3dogs
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AmaruqStart calling around now to butcher shops. Hunting season is roughly 2-3 months away- ask early and ask often for scraps. I stockpile venny in the fall and bag the extra meat to USUALLY last me all year. I have word out to lots of "friends of friends" and co-workers who hunt with my "shopping list".
> ...


After this weekend I will have FIVE freezers.







But I also might be tiptoeing into becoming a raw supplier. 

Quite honestly the first winter they were ALL on raw I had one freezer. But I used the natural freezer (outside) in the great white North as my freezer. On those balmy winter days I rotated stuff from the freezer to the snow drifts. Glad those days are behind me but it got me through until spring when I added freezer 2.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

Well, if our winter in the NE is anything like our summer this year, we may get a heck of a lot of snow. I use my garage in winter for keeping beverages cold but it's not cold enough for freezing.

Guess, I'm gonna need to think about getting that 2nd freezer.


----------

